# What i used to recover



## ABlex (Sep 29, 2017)

Dear readers,

it has been a long time since i wanted to upload this, the reason that i want to upload my story is in the hope that my way of treatment will help others. I'm going to begin with a short story about my self and when i realized what i had and how i cured

my DP

About me:

I was 18 when i moved to the city of Amsterdam to go to college, i come from a rather particular family and always wanted to move out when i got 18 to escape all of it. i was optimistic but nothing when the way i hoped it would go. I started to have difficult situations with my family back home and lost almost all of my social contacts. i started to feel really down. it started by not going to school anymore and smoke weed everyday instead. Then a traumatic experience happend with a close relative. After that i couldnt function anymore. i couldn't think, sociolize, wat, sleap or focus. i lost grip and didnt do anyting for school anymore. When i turned 19 i realized that somthing was wrong with me, sometimes i felt like i was something else, before i knew what DP was i called it a ''space''. A weird kinda high whitout doing any drugs. Quickly this space wasn't occasionaly anymore but all the time. I went to bed with it and i woke with it. It made me go crazy.

First i thought it had something to do with my drug use so i stopped using weed. But after a few months the feeling continued, it was a weird feeling of not kwoning who you are what you are doing and a severe confusion all the time, it was like a was looking tru a glass window the whole time. i couldnt focus i avoided socialising and had severe anxiety when talking to others, the only i wanted to do was go to sleep in the hope for the feeling to go away when i wake up again. I was totally lost, i just tried to live with it, it tried to get my stuff together and started to go back to classes but nothing would stay in my memory. i couldnt even remember what i ate or did the night before, it felt like i had the memory of a goldfish. One day i sat down and thought; what is wrong with me. I looked up on the internet for symptoms of deppresion and thought that that should be it, so i read or tried reading countless books about self treatment but nothing would work.

I turned 19 and still nothing had changed. One evening i browsed the internet and read about DP and i thought; why didnt i found this before. It was exactly how i was feeling. Then i came up to this forum. I was kinda releaved that i was not the only one with these symptoms and found it very helpful to read others who gave positive advise about recovery. This forum gave me the answers i was looking for; HOW TO CURE THIS BS.

I read a post about a stack of dietary supplements. I was strictly against taking any form of pills but i treid it anyway. i am now going to describe what i tried to cure my DP.

I like to state first this is a personal cure and most likely wont work for everybody as your body is unique and react differently to these things but i hope you find it usefull. On the other hand you should always ask a professional about taking any of these supplemtents.

I red an article about a lot of tings to take but this is what worked for me the best:

-lets start by 5 HTP, this wonder pill is what i believe that helped me the most. It is not a drug or anything but more of a dietary supplement. it can be legally bought in many stores. (i live in the Netherlands)

5 htp didnt help at first but after a few months i saw positive reactions. It especially enhanced my mood and got rid of my anxiety.

-food, before and during my DP i didnt eat enough. hardly anything. i noticed that a good diet (breakfast, lunch, dinner) helped a lot.

- Free of stress in the morning. i used to sleep as much as i can this resulted to waking up to late, stressing about catching the bus, not be able to shower or eat breakfast. When a morning goes like this i would just feel bad all day. It is really a personal thing but maybe it helps you.

-lastly, cut of everything that makes you sad and surround you with the things you love. example: i invested a lot money to move to amsterdam, it was my dream. but because of personal matters in my family it was the worst exprience ever i am very stubborn and didnt want to be a loser and move back to my home town. but i just had to do it. and you should to when you are in a simalar position. surround you with the things youre comfortable with and cut your losses.

Alright these things helped me alot with my DP.

But after a year i still didnt feel how i used to feel so i tried something different. and it was called Nootropics.

Nootropics are smart drugs that enhance cognitive functions in your brain. These are in (most) countries legal. they arent typed as drugs or anything. they can be bought in a lot of stores and websites.

I tried Adrafinil. adrafinil is a pro-drug of modafinil. it should help with focus and wakefullness.

this drug is not to be used for long term as it can damage your liver and i personally didnt like it very much.

what i am using in combination with 5htp is Noopept.

ive been using noopept for few months and the effects are amazing. i can now focus, think and socialize like never before.

Dosage:

When i wake up (around 7) i usually take two pills of 50mg of 5htp.

around 11 o clock i take 10mg of noopept

around 3 another 10mg of noopept.

around lunch a cup of coffee boosts my mood too.

these nootropics have different affects on everybody so i would suggest you to google them and search what suits you the best. and always check carefully what you buy and where you buy it. Never buy drugs online who are illegal or only available in your country with a subscription as it's illegal and you can never know for sure if what you buy is safe to use.

in conclusion the only thing i want to say is: i am so happy that my DP starting to go away and i got my life back together. i hope that this post will help you in finding a cure for yourself. You should never give up, think positive, accept what you are experiencing, surround yourself with loved ones and everything will turn to be alright

Questions are always welcome and i hope everybody the best


----------



## braingroundwork76 (Sep 25, 2017)

Interesting. Are there any specific foods that help you? What diet do you follow? (if you don’t me asking). How about magnesium and Taurine supplements? Thanks


----------



## OnThePulse (12 mo ago)

ABlex said:


> Dear readers,
> 
> it has been a long time since i wanted to upload this, the reason that i want to upload my story is in the hope that my way of treatment will help others. I'm going to begin with a short story about my self and when i realized what i had and how i cured
> 
> ...


----------



## OnThePulse (12 mo ago)

Be sure to introduce a choline supplement to your routine. Keep your Choline supplement moderate because it can also dry your eyes out. Alpha GPC is a great one for me. I speeds thought process and is a bit excitatory . Noopept depletes Choline and may damage your vision if not careful. To all my ladies out there, Noopet may effect fertility if used regularly. It was initially created for the elderly community so I don't think the creators considered fertility when designing the pill. Overall It works amazing and I take it from time to time (in 2.5mg-5mg doses). Just keep these things in mind. All the best.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

ABlex said:


> Dear readers,
> 
> it has been a long time since i wanted to upload this, the reason that i want to upload my story is in the hope that my way of treatment will help others. I'm going to begin with a short story about my self and when i realized what i had and how i cured
> 
> ...


How does medication or other additives help when the reason you have DP is related to your pattern of thinking and gives you an anxiety disorder??? Many people have DP caused by chronic anxiety stemming from when they were young. I've read several helpful books about depersonalization and I know from experience it's not just a physical issue. It's a psychological condition. When did your depersonalization begin and what was going on prior to it?


----------



## Dillydilly (Jan 4, 2022)

Are you fully recovered now?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

tikobird said:


> How does medication or other additives help when the reason you have DP is related to your pattern of thinking and gives you an anxiety disorder??? Many people have DP caused by chronic anxiety stemming from when they were young. I've read several helpful books about depersonalization and I know from experience it's not just a physical issue. It's a psychological condition. When did your depersonalization begin and what was going on prior to it?


I don't think this is as simple. The principle of hypnosis, for example, is to create a positive experience that counteracts on a trauma and (re)teaches your mind that things can be ok in different situations. It kind of creates the opposite of a traumatic experience for example, a positive enriching (virtual) experience that changes how you function, but for the better. What if taking some medication could help by creating such a positive experience for a while, that would give you back some confidence? Also some people do get out of depression with medication alone (although it's not necessarily advised).
So I don't think it is so simple that we can say there is such a separation between thought patterns and brain chemistry.
Opposite to that there is the fact that different drugs can give you anxiety. I remember when I took Abilify at a low dose, it gave me such strong anxiety that I could not even get up and I could not function at all, I could absolutely not do anything that would distract me. I have never felt like that in my life. So there were disfunctional thought patterns for sure, but I certainly would not have been in that situation without the help of brain chemistry. I think they walk hand in hand.
It's the same with weed. Disfunctional thought patterns can also happen because of brain chemistry. Different mental illnesses are due to chemical imbalances (or are at least correlated with them), and they can definitely cause disfunctional thought patterns that stop when taking proper medication.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> I don't think this is as simple. The principle of hypnosis, for example, is to create a positive experience that counteracts on a trauma and (re)teaches your mind that things can be ok in different situations. It kind of creates the opposite of a traumatic experience for example, a positive enriching (virtual) experience that changes how you function, but for the better. What if taking some medication could help by creating such a positive experience for a while, that would give you back some confidence? Also some people do get out of depression with medication alone (although it's not necessarily advised).
> So I don't think it is so simple that we can say there is such a separation between thought patterns and brain chemistry.
> Opposite to that there is the fact that different drugs can give you anxiety. I remember when I took Abilify at a low dose, it gave me such strong anxiety that I could not even get up and I could not function at all, I could absolutely not do anything that would distract me. I have never felt like that in my life. So there were disfunctional thought patterns for sure, but I certainly would not have been in that situation without the help of brain chemistry. I think they walk hand in hand.
> It's the same with weed. Disfunctional thought patterns can also happen because of brain chemistry. Different mental illnesses are due to chemical imbalances (or are at least correlated with them), and they can definitely cause disfunctional thought patterns that stop when taking proper medication.


why are you such a psychology enemy? i had have many friends who all of them smoked marijuana all the day tool mdma shrooms lsd and almost every day. none of them got depersonalization. i just smoked 2 years cannabis and got dpd? how do you want to explain this in terms of meds or brain chemistry? psychological primary dpd is one hundred percent caused psychologically. everything what one do with meds and other horse shit does maybe play on the underlying issues but then still this would show that it is not the primary depersonlization disorder.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

leminaseri said:


> why are you such a psychology enemy? i had have many friends who all of them smoked marijuana all the day tool mdma shrooms lsd and almost every day. none of them got depersonalization. i just smoked 2 years cannabis and got dpd? how do you want to explain this in terms of meds or brain chemistry? psychological primary dpd is one hundred percent caused psychologically. everything what one do with meds and other horse shit does maybe play on the underlying issues but then still this would show that it is not the primary depersonlization disorder.


Nah, dp/dr comes up even if you are not thinking about anything. When you are in a car crash and you stand up from the crash site, totally in shock and you experience dissociation. Do you think your thought patterns had anything to do with that? It's a physical reaction. yes our thought process can let us stay in this hell. But it's not all of it.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Aridity said:


> Nah, dp/dr comes up even if you are not thinking about anything. When you are in a car crash and you stand up from the crash site, totally in shock and you experience dissociation. Do you think your thought patterns had anything to do with that? It's a physical reaction. yes our thought process can let us stay in this hell. But it's not all of it.


there is surely a difference between pathological depersonalization and dp due to a natural response. just because we do puke it doesnt have anything to do with bulimia


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> why are you such a psychology enemy? i had have many friends who all of them smoked marijuana all the day tool mdma shrooms lsd and almost every day. none of them got depersonalization. i just smoked 2 years cannabis and got dpd? how do you want to explain this in terms of meds or brain chemistry? psychological primary dpd is one hundred percent caused psychologically. everything what one do with meds and other horse shit does maybe play on the underlying issues but then still this would show that it is not the primary depersonlization disorder.


This is a strange idea. What makes you think I am an enemy of psychology? He just said that medication cannot work because the solution has to be psychological. And I disagree and my opinion is that there is no rational reason to think that medication should work, and I explained why I thought that by giving examples. If there is an enemy of anything, I think it is him who is an enemy of medication (but maybe even not), this is all I am saying. Just because I criticize something that Obama said doesn't mean I voted for Trump.

Then yes, people take a lot of drugs and are ok and some smoke some canabis and get dpd. But what makes you think this is evidence for a psychological effect as opposed to brain chemistry? You seem to think that everybody has the same brain chemistry but this is not true. This is the reason why there are so many kinds of anti-depressants and anti-psychotics. Different medication have different effects on different people, both for positive effects and side-effects and this is why people sometimes need to spend some time trying different medicines until they find the one that is right for them. Otherwise there would be only one anti-depressant for everybody, the best one. A friend of mine took Zoloft for two weeks and noticed almost no difference, and I took it for four days at the same dosage and I first felt high after one hour, then had so much nausea it was hard to eat for those four days, I could not sleep anymore without melatonine (and still) and I started having auditory hallucinations, which never happened to me before. He could stop immediately and had no problem, and when I stopped after just four days of treatment I had tremors and brain zaps and I felt like crap for three days. Take melatonin too, some people have zero effect from it, and me it helps me have very good resting sleep every time, but it makes my slightly manic at the same time. Take Zyprexa, it makes most people super hungry and gain weight, but still some people have zero effect and hunger and for some it even makes them less hungry.

Different people have very different brain chemistry, and you know when you try it and compare to others. It's like our arms and legs are proportionally the same for each person, but notice how big is the variation in penises sizes for men (not that I have seen a lot first hand, but I have seen the numbers). For me brain chemistry is the same. We are vastly different and this difference is hidden, this is why I find it strange that you seem to think that we must all have the same brain chemistry. This is really the last thing I would say is similar between different people. Even for alcoholism, when comparing twins that were raised completely appart, they still find some correlation in alcoholism, indicating that sensitivity to alcoholism is partly genetic (so far they say it could be 50% genetic). So alcohol will have a different effect on you depending on your genetics. Not every one has the same brain.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

psych medications are just made to keep people ill. thats my humble opinion. if it would treat people seriously they would just sell 1/100 of the amount they do now. they wouldnt make money

edit: i myself take still zoloft


----------

